# just watched my guppy giving birth, so exciting!



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

i knew my guppy was going to give birth today so soon as i came in from work i went over to the tank and she was in labour, i caught about 30 but had to give up as my back is killing me leaning over the tank, i have floating plants though so hoping some will hide and i can catch them in the morning.
i am sooooooooooo excited!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

i never saw my molly give birth, how many do you reckon she had?


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

well i got about 35 last night and i had a look in this morning and there were 4 hiding, i reckon i got most of them as she had finished giving birth by the time i went to bed


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

omg thats so exciting! i want fry so bad, i think they r the cutest! what do you do with them?


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

i have 20 in my breeding tank which is 5 gallon and they are now ready to go to homes and we have about 50 in my breeding box now, at the weekend when my 2 month guppies go to new homes my new guppies will be going into the 5 gallon


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

do pet shops buy them? or is it unlikly?


----------



## amypicot (Mar 13, 2008)

i have a petshop who said they will take them off me if they have space, my oldest guppy fry are going to friends and family


----------



## Evicene (Mar 16, 2008)

ah cool


----------



## omega59 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW, congrats!

i know the feeling of fishing for fry and your arm gets tired lol


----------

